# Lacey is a CRAAAAZY old lady! (plus a video)



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

She's such a pretty girl. <3


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

video is privet.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^I agree!! I love seeing pics of her! Glad Rodeo is not the only one that likes to get dirty after getting clean!! Crazy how dirty she got!!! Have fun with that! LOL


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> video is privet.


Sad day! Oops! I think I got it fixed. 



spookychick13 said:


> She's such a pretty girl. <3


Thanks!  She's my baby. haha



csimkunas6 said:


> ^^I agree!! I love seeing pics of her! Glad Rodeo is not the only one that likes to get dirty after getting clean!! Crazy how dirty she got!!! Have fun with that! LOL


Yay! Haha yeah, she's loooooves getting dirty, especially when she's wet. :? 
Well, we have a lesson tomorrow, what would that lesson kid be good for if I didn't make her help clean Lacey off? :lol: I'm basically the worst teacher ever. LOL!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like she had a wonderful time! 

I have a gray Lacey too...she doesn't miss a mud puddle. Right now she is very pregnant and can't get over so she is gray on top & dark brown on the bottom, despite my valiant grooming efforts *sigh*


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hehehehehe, yeah, that whole "let's tire an Arab out" plan always fails miserably. Zierra's dam came to me pretty psychotic and being a dumb 14 year old kid, I got fed up with her fighting me tooth and nail for EVERY single ride trying to gallop. I had ridden her to town 10 miles away, a good chunk of it cantering and headlong gallop - on the way home I was tired and fed up so I went "fine, run til you stop then!" She galloped the ENTIRE 10 miles home without stopping (though she WAS doing an easy canter when we finally arrived). I was so scared, I rubbed her from head to toe in liniment and the next morning, I could barely get out of bed and SHE was galloping around and bucking like she hadn't been ridden in a year! :roll: Let me tell you, buying a Paint has been a bit of a delight in that I can tire her out in a couple miles! LOL

Lacey is so gorgeous, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You know..I had the same sweaty horse who didn't want to be hosed off today. Except mine was a buckskin and eventually did tire out to the point where she wouldn't lope anymore (quite a bit later..) Spring is just awesome.. 

Silly Lacey. She's so cute. While looking at the pictures I realized she's the only gray arabian that I know of without a "cold" name. The other two are Chilly and Icee. Hmmm.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like that hillside pasture where she lives. I would love to live there if I were a horse. Nice to see a horse living in a natural way.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Looks like she had a wonderful time!
> 
> I have a gray Lacey too...she doesn't miss a mud puddle. Right now she is very pregnant and can't get over so she is gray on top & dark brown on the bottom, despite my valiant grooming efforts *sigh*


Oh, she did! hahaha
Sad day! They'll get dirty however they can! I'm just glad that it was dry enough that my Lacey didn't need her blanket so the mud can just dry out and I (and lesson kid, haha) can brush it out pretty easily tomorrow. I will think your Lacey clean thoughts. 



MacabreMikolaj said:


> Hehehehehe, yeah, that whole "let's tire an Arab out" plan always fails miserably. Zierra's dam came to me pretty psychotic and being a dumb 14 year old kid, I got fed up with her fighting me tooth and nail for EVERY single ride trying to gallop. I had ridden her to town 10 miles away, a good chunk of it cantering and headlong gallop - on the way home I was tired and fed up so I went "fine, run til you stop then!" She galloped the ENTIRE 10 miles home without stopping (though she WAS doing an easy canter when we finally arrived). I was so scared, I rubbed her from head to toe in liniment and the next morning, I could barely get out of bed and SHE was galloping around and bucking like she hadn't been ridden in a year! :roll: Let me tell you, buying a Paint has been a bit of a delight in that I can tire her out in a couple miles! LOL
> 
> Lacey is so gorgeous, thanks for sharing!


Hahaha yeah, Lacey doesn't particularly believe in being sore, or excessively tired either. It's funny, during the winter when there's very minimal grass I can get her tired but once the grass comes in there is no hope. I think maybe grass is like horsey RedBull. hahaha

Thanks! 



Poseidon said:


> You know..I had the same sweaty horse who didn't want to be hosed off today. Except mine was a buckskin and eventually did tire out to the point where she wouldn't lope anymore (quite a bit later..) Spring is just awesome..
> 
> Silly Lacey. She's so cute. While looking at the pictures I realized she's the only gray arabian that I know of without a "cold" name. The other two are Chilly and Icee. Hmmm.


Haha that's funny! Maybe Abby and Lacey want to be soul twins? :lol: And maybe Lacey was just sapping Abby's energy! That could explain it. bahahahaha

Interesting! Lacey's the only Arab I know! I know an Arab/Paint mare (who lives in the field next to Lacey) but she's a chestnut....overo? Actually, I don't think I've ever met another gray Arab...I've only met like 4 Arabs in my life though... haha It's QH/Paint country around here.



tinyliny said:


> I like that hillside pasture where she lives. I would love to live there if I were a horse. Nice to see a horse living in a natural way.


I do too! It's amazing what the hills have done for her. Her balance is SO much better than it used to be and her topline is amazing. I never really believed what people said about uneven terrain and hills before she moved in there and now I'm a total believer! haha
It's actually kind of funny, that pasture right there is where I met the first horse I had ever seen when I was about 3 or 4. So it's kind of a full circle kinda thing, that my horse is where I started being horsey... 
I would want to live there too if I were a horse. 
And thanks! It a blessing of a place all the way around.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> Haha that's funny! Maybe Abby and Lacey want to be soul twins? :lol: And maybe Lacey was just sapping Abby's energy! That could explain it. bahahahaha
> 
> Interesting! Lacey's the only Arab I know! I know an Arab/Paint mare (who lives in the field next to Lacey) but she's a chestnut....overo? Actually, I don't think I've ever met another gray Arab...I've only met like 4 Arabs in my life though... haha It's QH/Paint country around here.


Let her keep the energy! I don't want it! I have sore arms from lungeing if that's any idea how long it took to wear Abby out, though she pulls out in one spot so that's part of my soreness. 

It's mostly Paint/QH/Appys here too. I'm not sure where the people around here get their Arabs.. We have one full and one Quarab at camp, then my old BOs were endurance riders so _all_ they had were Arabians. And I know someone with like two Polish Arabs. Where did they come from!?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> Let her keep the energy! I don't want it! I have sore arms from lungeing if that's any idea how long it took to wear Abby out, though she pulls out in one spot so that's part of my soreness.
> 
> It's mostly Paint/QH/Appys here too. I'm not sure where the people around here get their Arabs.. We have one full and one Quarab at camp, then my old BOs were endurance riders so _all_ they had were Arabians. And I know someone with like two Polish Arabs. Where did they come from!?


Sad day! Lacey used to pull but she's kind of a baby about punishment so all I had to do was yank her in really really hard right before she got to where she wanted to pull, then she'd be all confused like "What!!!? You read my MIND!??" and eventually, I think she decided that I knew more than she did and stopped pulling all together. :lol: I will advise Lacey tomorrow to suck as much energy out of Abby as she would like. heeheehee

I know! Like, they crop up out of no where, where do they come from?? 
Like Lacey for instance, I can't imagine that she's not well bred. I mean, she moves like a horse that was bred for a purpose (she's not registered though so who knows) and she looks like one too, but where, in heavens name, did her previous owners find two Arabians of that quality (obviously Polish, as well, which is even rarer over here) to breed? Yes, it was the 80's so anything could have happened (teleportation and time travel???), but still! hahaha Too bad her previous owners didn't register her, that might have been interesting.

Lacey used to live with a Morab! She was fancy. Her owners have offered me her baby that they're breeding for this year but I'm about 100% positive that I do not need a baby horse as well as lil Miss Thang. :lol:

I've only seen one honest to goodness Appy in my life. I've seen a POA and he was the best thing ever, but only one Appy (both were at camp). Man, when I start thinking about it, I am seriously lacking in the whole meeting different breeds of horse area of life. hahahaha
At camp we get a Arab/Saddlebred every year (she's pinto too) and man, she is a fancy little critter. That's about as exotic as I've ever gotten. :lol::lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bahaha. Just blame Lacey's existence on the 80s being a crazy time, I see. 

Abby stopped pulling so much after I switched from using her fluffy neoprene lined halter while lungeing to the rope halter with extra nose knots. A little pop with the line and she's back on track. I need a new one though because that's old (I was given it when I got her because the lady used it on her instead of a bit thanks to Abby's super low palate and hatred of bits) and stretched out, so it slides and sits at the end of her nasal bone.


----------



## Marianna (Apr 13, 2011)

What beautiful horse. To my Margo it is similar


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Being bred in the 80's, it's a pretty fair chance she's well bred. Arabs have pretty strong blood, and back in the 80's everyone was going CRAZY about the Arabs and really showing them. Even now, you can get some not as impressive Arabs, but for all the conformation faults I see, it's a breed that just never seems to know injury or pain. 

As for not being registered, it wasn't as important back then and really could be the easiest answer. My girls were decently bred for the stock in Manitoba at the time, and the only reason they're not registered is because my uncle had a spat with the Canadian Arabian Registry and stopped registering ALL his horses!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She doesn't look too happy about that bath :lol:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Really Lacey??? You are 26...now ACT your age...ROFL!!!!


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

She looks great!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Haha! I love the captions..... She is so cute. I love her.


----------

